# Sdmpc Meeting



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Do you live in the SAN DIEGO area, want to join a club come and vist with us the SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUB at our next meeting Sat. Aug. 7,2010,from 12 noon to 4pm. , We meet at the LINDA VISTA REC.CTR.7064 Levant st. SAN DIEGO,CA.,92113. WE HAVE A SMALL TABLE SHOW WITH ABOUT 40-50 BIRDS* .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*bumping* George


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wish I still live in San Diego, I miss the camaraderie of SDMPC. Please say hi to Albert, Bob, Don Klatt, Paul Bayani. maybe someday I can visit.


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll see you there on Satrday. Thank you again for all your help and the bottle of Probiotics. I really am glad that I have someone like you in this hobby that we all love. Thank you. Shawn


----------

